# All White Tank



## theboothsociety (Jan 3, 2012)

What do you think about an ALL WHITE fish tank?

Im a big fan of the black backgrounds, but I was thinking about it, it would probably look hot if you had an all white tank, background, sand and rocks and just colorful fish. Do you think the fish would stand out as much?

Tried googling it and looking around on the site but couldn't find anything. Anyone attempt this or at least a painted white background? If so, I would love to see some pics.

This might have to be my next tank, all white DIY background Mbuna tank.


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

I had this thought too. I am a chef and always use bright white china to let the food stand out. The fish would look amazing, I think at least, with an all white tank. I had a white car once that looked great brand new...


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Interesting..
I found this
http://b3-bond.com/great-kitchen-interi ... en-morgan/
But there are no fish and a blue back. However, i really like the contrast that the BG gives the tank.

I'll be waiting!
opcorn:


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

That tank sure fits that kitchen...I think I see some fish in the bottom by the lemons...not sure...yellow labs, cobalt, red zebra?


----------



## BullyBuddies (Jan 4, 2012)

I may have spotted the fish, but those are def. not lemons!


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

With the right lighting, sand & rocks a tank like this would be amazing. 
Although perfectly white rocks would need to be man-made.


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

I think you run the danger of everything being washed out byt the brightness of the white. But with good lighting it might work. Especially if they were dark fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

theboothsociety said:


> What do you think about an ALL WHITE fish tank?
> 
> Im a big fan of the black backgrounds, but I was thinking about it, it would probably look hot if you had an all white tank, background, sand and rocks and just colorful fish. Do you think the fish would stand out as much?
> 
> ...


I had an all white background and liked it. However...you have to keep the back glass clean from algae because it really stands out. I used to have some pics on photobucket but I think they are gone.

EDIT: to my surprise they are still there....here ya go....it looked better to me than the black but like I said...hard to keep clean.



















[/img]


----------



## JohanniMan (Oct 6, 2011)

I had an all white tank i didnt like it so much. its now black lol


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Had an almost all-white tank (background was the only thing that wasn't, but it was a lighter blue), but after a few months the dirt and algae got out of hand on the substrate to the flagstone to the glass... I hated it after a while.


----------



## mcbdz (Jul 5, 2011)

It would be a heck of a lot of work to keep the algae cleaned off everything.  I like the more natural look personally but is cool at first.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

mcbdz said:


> It would be a heck of a lot of work to keep the algae cleaned off everything.  I like the more natural look personally but is cool at first.


Yep...it was a chore. Had to reach around the back at least once a week and move my HOB filters to do it as well. However...if I had canister filters then it would have been much easier and when I do get my FX5...and remove on of my HOB's...I may go back to the white. I just liked the look....


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I love the way the tank looks, razor!! Personally, I wouldnt do it because I hate cleaning algae, but it sure looks awesome.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

you don't have to clean algae...have a cleaning crew...plecos, nerite snails, ghost shrimps....mechanical aids....(UV system) healthy fish, Awesome tank and little work.....
By the way Razor, I love your tank. I like the white on white on white and the plants....( love the touch of color with the plants) and of course the fish look great!!!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

lilcountrygal said:


> I love the way the tank looks, razor!! Personally, I wouldnt do it because I hate cleaning algae, but it sure looks awesome.


Thanks...I have totally changed that particular tank since then. Looks nothing like that anymore.

I am seriously thinking about going back to white once I get my FX5....


----------



## ka2zesmi786 (Feb 14, 2009)

good points about keeping it clean being the biggest challenge. i would turn down the idea personally just cuz i'm a bit lazy. lol


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are 2 tropheus tanks from a member on a nz forumn, hope she doesnt mind me posting these, i love these tanks the white setup really accentuates the fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

^^^I like it....however the difference with the white background on the inside versus the outside is on the outside I can clean with mag float while on the inside not so much.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

13razorbackfan said:


> lilcountrygal said:
> 
> 
> > I love the way the tank looks, razor!! Personally, I wouldnt do it because I hate cleaning algae, but it sure looks awesome.
> ...


Were those hydrilla in the center of the tank? I'm wondering where I could get some to try. I know it's a nuisance plant, but I'm talking aquarium use only.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

vann59 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > lilcountrygal said:
> ...


 Well supposedly its on a banned list in Fl, so you probably can't buy it and have it shipped to you. But we live in Fl, you could probably go out into any lake or pond by you and pull some up. From what I read it can have new growth just from a piece... hence the "invasive" designation. You could also try your local water management district thats over rivers, ponds, etc... they should know where problem areas are with the plant.
It sounds like a SUPER easy plant to grow in an aquarium, but you will probably have a lot of upkeep on it as it would try and take over the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > lilcountrygal said:
> ...


Yeah...I think so....from my local petco....it grows REALLY fast......new growth is very pretty. I no longer have it though...since switching to PFS they dig up everything not held down by its own weight.


----------

